# Extremely Low Head Carriage and Bucking!



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,

So I got partly what I wanted, for Chinga to bring his head down. As soon as he started to bring it down, I'd take my hand back to the normal position and stop squeezing with my legs. But Chinga kept taking his head down, almost like he was trying to graze, but in no way did he try to go for the grass, the only way I could stop him from doing this was by tightening my reins and not letting him, how can I fix this. Now his newest problem is he bucks, so it was hot, he hasn't been ridden for a while. But he would NOT canter across the top of the paddock, if I kicked him up and made him keep cantering he'd just buck, but he'd happily canter the long sides, could it have been he was to un-balanced because his head was so low? Then after that he started not wanting to trot across the top of the paddock, nor he bottom and when I made him keep going he'd just buck.

I can only think of three reasons why, he could be doing this. Because he is to unbalanced because he has his head so low, that because he hadn't been ridden in a while he was testing me (Even though I rode him bareback yesterday and he was perfect) or that the feed shed was at the top of the paddock where he kept slowing down.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumping This Up!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

So, I worked out why he had his head so low, he was searching for the contact with the bit. <3 That I didn't have, I love this horse


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

theres a difference between a nice head carraige and a low head carriage in terms of bucking - most horses will drop there head pretty low when they go to buck..

just remember if he does that kick him forward - it should push him out of it..


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

He could be bucking because he is not used to using his back(which he is doing when he holds his head lower) so then he wants to get rid of that feeling so he puts his head lower and bucks. or maybe hes just getting ****y with you because you wont let him stop and eat at the feed shed. but when you feel his head go lower... make him cross his front or hind feet, it doesnt matter what gait, or if you go into a lower gait, but AS SOON as you feel him give a hint that hes going to buck then jab one of your heels into him to 1)surprize him and 2) make his legs cross over. you really want to cross his legs over because horses can buck when they are going forward,no matter how fast you push him, horses can start bucking at a gallop. but they cannot buck when their legs are crossed.  good luck


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Shoulder in = most fantastic movement to prevent bucking haha! In a test if I'm on a horse that I KNOW can really go to town, I'll put them in the slightest shoulder in feeling, it makes it that little bit harder. WHen training, I use so much shoulder in. Youngsters/greenies are taught shoulder in asap, it's a safety thing to give me more control and also great for building strength and getting a soft back.

If he's shoving his head right down and pulling the reins through your hands, stick your legs onto him and pull his head up through a couple of sharp 'jabs' of one rein. I do the opposite of what the horse wants to if they're giving me an undesirable reaction to an aid. So if the horse wants to go left, I'll turn right. Horse wants to stop, I'll canter. Horse wants to canter, I'll work. Same with head carriage, horse wants to shove it's head between it's front legs, I'll put it above the verticle. Horse shoves it's head sky hight, I'll put it's nose on its knees. 
Don't let him drag the reins out of your hands


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

When he had his head low, it wasn’t like he was going to buck as usually he would tuck it right up and then bang, he'd buck. But I think that we was searching for the bit contact, as when I thought about it not would I only realease the "key" but would I realease the reins, and he would try and find the contact going lower and lower. 
I was also riding without a crop and he hadn't been worked in a while, so I think that he was just trying to try me on. He loves his feed shed, but his never played up like that before because of it, also there had been a huge storm the night before, so maybe something to do with that was triggering it (eg: He spooked the night before). I'm planning on asking mum to come out this afternoon and watch, maybe get some video/photos so you can see what he is actually doing.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

please do i would love to see and dont through the reins away you should awlays keep contact but turning the key will put alot of pressure on the inside and when u release it - it releases that pressure


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

When was the last time you worked him?. It sound like your asking too much from him too fast, esp if you haven't worked him in awhile. 
You have to look at it this way.. would you want to go for a run if all you've been doing for a few weeks or months is bumming around the house?. 



The other problem could be is poor fitting tack, and/or back issues. I would get him checked out if he doesn't stop.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

His been worked, just not hard. Just basic walk/trot. I didn't ride the day before as it was to wet and mussy. I rode him yesterday and he was a darling  I think he was just having to much fun for his own good. He always gets an extra long warm up, and cool down. I didn't have to ask him to bring his head down, so I didn't have the extra low head problem. He just kept it even, that was good. I'm really looking forward to getting him down the farm, because if he decides he needs to have fun there then well there are about 20 excellent trainers that I'm good friends with that will jump on him and give him a ride, but it seems that he was just having a bad day.


----------

